# Olympic Track Cycling Spoiler



## Flying_Monkey (15 Aug 2008)

A new world record by the GB Team Sprint team in the first heat - miles ahead of any one else...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Aug 2008)

Ow, ow, ow - a PB and a catch by Steven Burke in the Pursuit - 4:22.26 - and he's what, the GB Team's second, third rider?


----------



## mr Mag00 (15 Aug 2008)

amazing times!! it was v v exciting to watch


----------



## BIGSESAL (15 Aug 2008)

yeh the team sprint heat was awesome. if they keep it up it should be gold.


----------



## summerdays (15 Aug 2008)

Doesn't it worry you in case they produce too early ... I think I'm worrying (hopefully over nothing).

But its providing good viewing


----------



## mr Mag00 (15 Aug 2008)

i think they know what they are doing, apparantly someteams have commented how professional the GB team looks


----------



## pinkkaz (15 Aug 2008)

This is so exciting - Wiggins about to start.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Aug 2008)

4.15.031 - new Olympic record and it looked easy.


----------



## marinyork (15 Aug 2008)

Slight chance of Burke making the semis do people think?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Aug 2008)

I reckon so if he can do that again... but he wasn't even expecting to ride this event until yesterday apparently!


----------



## dan_bo (15 Aug 2008)

Where are you people watching/getting a feed?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Aug 2008)

Team GB are into the Team Sprint final - easy, easy win against the USA.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Aug 2008)

dan_bo said:


> Where are you people watching/getting a feed?



BBC


----------



## theloafer (15 Aug 2008)

whooooo go team GB... ME AT HOME ON 2-10


----------



## dan_bo (15 Aug 2008)

ta-duh


----------



## dan_bo (15 Aug 2008)

Superb- the live feed's by caroline cheese!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (15 Aug 2008)

even though i was expecting it, it was fantastic to watch them break the record in the team sprint, and fantastic rides from steve burke and wiggsy.


----------



## BIGSESAL (15 Aug 2008)

In the final. Thats at least a silver. But I really think they can get gold.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Aug 2008)

blimey mcgee's out.


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Aug 2008)

I can't get any info out here ATM so the more you post I will really appreciate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Aug 2008)

We're just waiting for the first Final - just after 12.00, I think... we're on the _Women's_ IP qualifying now - how do you change the title of threads?


----------



## dan_bo (15 Aug 2008)

them Kiwi Skinsuits look well cool!


----------



## pinkkaz (15 Aug 2008)

They look like mean ninja machines!


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Aug 2008)

Thanks FM, I don't know how to change a thread title either!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Aug 2008)

Wendy Houghenagel up for the UK next... versus Sarah Hammer (who is better on paper).


----------



## alecstilleyedye (15 Aug 2008)

i've done it chaps. it's in thread tools at the top keith


----------



## alecstilleyedye (15 Aug 2008)

from what irving was saying, romero may not be as on form as we think, but wendy houghenagel is on much better form than in the worlds.


----------



## theloafer (15 Aug 2008)

GO GO wendy..whooooooooooo catch her wendy


----------



## dan_bo (15 Aug 2008)

Wendy's just dished out a kicking.........brill.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Aug 2008)

Amazing... 3.28.443 a lifetime best and British Record and she almost caught Hammer who was clearly struggling after going out too fast.

And now Romero...


----------



## alecstilleyedye (15 Aug 2008)

keep calm, the aussie girl will fade… i hope


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Aug 2008)

And Romero is going to beat Houghenagel at this rate!


----------



## dan_bo (15 Aug 2008)

Romero's even faster!


----------



## pinkkaz (15 Aug 2008)

look at her go!


----------



## pinkkaz (15 Aug 2008)

go on - lap her!


----------



## Renard (15 Aug 2008)

This is amazing stuff today


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Aug 2008)

Ooh, not quite as fast as Houghenagel... but an exceptional ride by both...


----------



## dan_bo (15 Aug 2008)

quite


----------



## dan_bo (15 Aug 2008)

here we go- men's team sprint.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Aug 2008)

Bronze first though. We don't care about that!

But it was exciting - Germany just doing Australia.


----------



## BIGSESAL (15 Aug 2008)

Germany bronze. beat the aussies - just


----------



## dan_bo (15 Aug 2008)

+0.008 secs to germany for bronze. Close.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Aug 2008)

Now then... the big one. GB versus France.


----------



## BIGSESAL (15 Aug 2008)

gb next. come on guys hopefully new wr


----------



## BIGSESAL (15 Aug 2008)

Gold!!!!


----------



## cisamcgu (15 Aug 2008)

Gold in the team sprint !!!!


----------



## dan_bo (15 Aug 2008)

Ha!


----------



## pinkkaz (15 Aug 2008)

Wooooo!


----------



## Renard (15 Aug 2008)

Yeeeeeeesssssss!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Aug 2008)

OMG


----------



## cisamcgu (15 Aug 2008)

Why is a a "sprint" - surely it is is really a 3 lap pursuit ? Even the qualification is based on time, not on finishing position until the two final races !


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Aug 2008)

0.5 ahead - they killed them.


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Aug 2008)

Brilliant result - hope the trend continues in the other events!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theloafer (15 Aug 2008)

Whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## dan_bo (15 Aug 2008)

right, what's next?


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Aug 2008)

As it's evening time out here I've already opened a beer to celebrate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonathan ellis (15 Aug 2008)

as it's lunch time I think I'll have a beer here to!!


----------



## dan_bo (15 Aug 2008)

Bugger- that's it for today.


----------



## BIGSESAL (15 Aug 2008)

why wont they hury up and show the medal ceremony. who even cares about athletics


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Aug 2008)

What's athletics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marinyork (15 Aug 2008)

Brilliant team performance and the women are first and second in the individual pursuit first round qualifiers .


----------



## Mr Phoebus (15 Aug 2008)




----------



## Keith Oates (15 Aug 2008)

My gosh, there are some serious cycling muscles on show in that shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Phoebus (15 Aug 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> My gosh, there are some serious cycling muscles on show in that shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Just wait till Shanaze gets yer head inna thigh hold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (15 Aug 2008)

Mr Phoebus said:


> Just wait till Shanaze gets yer head inna thigh hold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



facing which way


----------



## ComedyPilot (15 Aug 2008)

Wayyhaaay. Well done Team GB.


----------



## Joe (15 Aug 2008)

Well done lads!

Quick question (I know nothing about track racing!)
In the 3 man sprint, why does the first rider (on most of the teams I saw) have a non disc wheel on the front? Is it just to get up to speed quicker (lighter) at the start?


----------



## Cathryn (15 Aug 2008)

HOW exciting. I'm so proud of them!


----------



## Rob S (15 Aug 2008)

Had to listen to the Team Sprint final on the radio, and I thought Hoy had blown it from Simon Brotherton's commentary having started slow and 'ridden two laps on his own' but thankfully it looked like he won reasonably comfortably


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2008)

Just seen the highlights - awesome power - Staff nearly dropped them on the first lap !

Hoy just powered away on the third lap....


----------



## TVC (15 Aug 2008)

Just did the highlights myself, clearly the team preparation has gone perfectly with everyone on show today setting new standards. I now feel like I'm 6 again and its Christmas eve knowing what is to come tomorrow morning.


----------

